
Apache vs. Nginx comparison - hoanganhlam
http://compargram.com/technology/apache-vs-nginx/
======
marenkay
Visually nice but at least in the given example comparison lots of wrong data.

... apart from comments by someone who hasn't used either Apache or nginx for
a serious project.

